# Robert's 4x4x4 edges tutorial (another 2 edges at a time variation)



## Robert-Y (Jul 25, 2009)

(Copied from video description)

This is how I solve my edges, I've been doing this for... 2-3 years I think, without really telling anyone how I do them. It's about time that I made a tutorial 

I started using a beginner's method for solving 5x5x5 edges, which I then made a few changes to, to improve it.

http://www.alchemistmatt.com/cube/5by5cube.html... (look at figure 6a and sequences used)

(This was requested by a few people)

Cube: Medium QJ 4x4x4 (just arrrived today )






If you are using my variation of edge pairing but you are having trouble getting faster, then this video might help you. In this video, I solve faster and show you pieces I spot whilst pairing up edges, in order to set up the next pair of edges. Don't turn too fast, and keep looking ahead until you get to the last 2 or 3 dedges. If you keep practising, you'll be able to know when you've got 2 or 3 dedges left to solve from looking ahead.


----------



## byu (Jul 25, 2009)

I remember you talking about making a tutorial a while ago! I'm going to watch this now.


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2009)

This is basically the same as me, but I keep one pair at DB all the time, and don't rotate the cube.

Nice video.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 25, 2009)

joey said:


> This is basically the same as me, but I keep one pair at DB all the time, and don't rotate the cube.
> 
> Nice video.



Thanks Joey, and happy birthday! (Almost forgot )


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 26, 2009)

I just finished adding annotations, so that it's easier to understand what I'm doing. If you're still having trouble, just tell me, and I'll try and help.


----------



## PeterV (Jul 31, 2009)

I thought it was an excellent video. The annotations really helped and I thought everything was well explained. Nice job.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 31, 2009)

PeterV said:


> I thought it was an excellent video. The annotations really helped and I thought everything was well explained. Nice job.



Thanks a lot Peter 

@Cube terminology experts: Is this another "method" or is this considered to be a "variation"? I went with variation because I think that's what Arnaud called it.


----------



## kuzelnet (Jul 31, 2009)

I think its very good.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 31, 2009)

The link doesn't work. Great edge pairing method btw


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the Video and how good is the Cube compared to Mefferts


----------



## jcuber (Jul 31, 2009)

I really need to learn to work with those r2 cases. Great video!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 31, 2009)

@amostay2004: Thanks for telling me, I just fixed the link

@rahulkadukar: I don't have a Meffert's sorry, so I can't compare


----------



## Stefan (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine's very similar, except I put the pair at UFr and URf, then put the partner of UFl into the r slice. The resulting *Rw U' R' U Rw'* or *Rw' U' R U Rw* or *Rw2 U' R2 U Rw2* all flow very nicely without regrips.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 31, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Mine's very similar, except I put the pair at UFr and URf, then put the partner of UFl into the r slice. The resulting *Rw U' R' U Rw'* or *Rw' U' R U Rw* or *Rw2 U' R2 U Rw2* all flow very nicely without regrips.



Ah I think perhaps I should use both, maybe my move count will decrease, and hence my times...

Btw I like your usage of the word partner  I wasn't entirely certain on which words to use for two edges adjacent to each other, a single edge, and two edges which go together (i.e. two edges which have stickers of the same colours) in my video.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 31, 2009)

Great tutorial thank you! I was looking forward to this for a while.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 31, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Mine's very similar, except I put the pair at UFr and URf, then put the partner of UFl into the r slice. The resulting *Rw U' R' U Rw'* or *Rw' U' R U Rw* or *Rw2 U' R2 U Rw2* all flow very nicely without regrips.



Maybe my question is very stupid because I started to learn 4x4 yesterday, but what is the easiest way to put the right red-yellow edge into the r slice in this case?


----------



## Kolraz (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the video, I'm definately gonna try this out as it looks like a really nice way of doing edges =)


----------



## Vulosity (Jul 31, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's very similar, except I put the pair at UFr and URf, then put the partner of UFl into the r slice. The resulting *Rw U' R' U Rw'* or *Rw' U' R U Rw* or *Rw2 U' R2 U Rw2* all flow very nicely without regrips.
> ...



x' U' R U


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 1, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> x' U' R U



Aah, simple:fp


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 1, 2009)

If you only care about the positions of these edges, then wouldn't R B be the shortest way? I'm guessing I don't understand the problem, please explain it to me.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 1, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> If you only care about the positions of these edges, then wouldn't R B be the shortest way? I'm guessing I don't understand the problem, please explain it to me.



.....I actually think the same about the first turn in x´*U´*R U. 
What´s the difference if I do only x´R U? The risk to breaking up another solved pair?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 1, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> what is the easiest way to put the right red-yellow edge into the r slice in this case?


To answser your question: *U*

That's a special case, though. I'd either pair up just those two dedges, or do this:

1. Put some unsolved dedge at UB.
2. Look at the UBl edge.
3. Search for its partner while doing Rw' U' R U Lw R' (solves blue/red dedge and sets up yellow/red)
4. Put the partner into r.
5. Solve yellow/red and the other dedge.

Also works when starting with putting an unsolved dedge at FD or BD, but I'm not used to that.

And I'll learn Robert's way as well...


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 24, 2009)

I've just added a faster examples video to hopefully help you get faster. (I embedded the video to the first post of this thread.) If you are having any problems following what I'm doing in the video, just tell me...


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 24, 2009)

@Robert-Y, by the way, your profile can point to http://www.youtube.com/user/Robert271291


----------

